
Bell Pottinger “incited racial hatred” in South Africa - bahjoite
https://www.thebureauinvestigates.com/stories/2017-09-05/for-whom-the-bell-pottinger-tolls-1
======
bahjoite
The article reveals a few "dark arts" of the PR firm:-

\- Twitterbots to "amplify the message"

\- "manipulate Google results to 'drown out' negative coverage of human rights
violations"

\- get Members of Parliament "known to be critical of investigative programmes
could be used to attack journalists over minor reporting errors"

\- "a team dealing with negative Wikipedia coverage of clients"

and this bit:-

> In 2016 the Bureau revealed a secret $500 million propaganda operation run
> by Bell Pottinger in Iraq for the Pentagon after the invasion in 2003. It
> involved making videos which would look like they had been produced by local
> Iraqi TV stations to spin the news, and recutting insurgent videos with code
> to track anyone who watched them. When the Bureau revealed this Lord Bell
> told the Sunday Times that "it was a covert military operation" for the CIA,
> the Pentagon and the National Security Council and "we were very proud of
> it".

------
pamqzl
That's a bit like inciting sex at an orgy.

